# Banks - Mail



## viscusod (May 7, 2014)

EXPATS,

When I move there is there a way to get US Mail to Thailand or do I just need to change my address to a local one. Also, are there US Banks there. And biggest question, Can I make my girlfriend beneficiary of US funds if we are Married with Buddhist ceramony... There is so, so much to think about doing this move..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

viscusod said:


> EXPATS,
> 
> When I move there is there a way to get US Mail to Thailand or do I just need to change my address to a local one. Also, are there US Banks there. And biggest question, Can I make my girlfriend beneficiary of US funds if we are Married with Buddhist ceramony... There is so, so much to think about doing this move..


For mail service I would suggest you email the VFW post in Bangkok. If like the VFW Posts here in the Philippines, they will have a mail room service that would be much more secure than using the local service there.

With your US funds if you are talking about Social Security, your GF or even if married can not have access to your US dollar (Social Security) account. The idea with this is that it is not *healthy* for us expats to be worth more dead than alive.

Other US funds and if in a "regular" bank account there in Thailand, I would *assume* a surviving spouse would have access to the funds.


----------

